# Peeing After Moving



## Wes (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all!
This is my first post here... thank you in advance for anything you can help me with 8) 

I've had my Lilu for almost a year now, I got her when she was a kitten and we lived in my one bedroom apartment together very happily. I've never had any problems with her going out of the litter box ever, not even once... she's been a very good kitty and I love her to death.

To make a long story short, I am moving in with my girlfriend and her two kids... currently we are in her 2 bedroom apartment but are moving into our house on Friday. When we moved I knew Lilu would NOT be fond of this... she hid under the bed for a few days but has recently been more social, coming out to play with the kids and wanting attention. Since we moved though, she hasn't been eating or peeing/pooing like normal. We've been moved now for 11 days and she's eating only about 1/3 of what she normally would eat and her litterbox doesn't look like she's been using it hardly at all. Yesterday I find that she peed in my girlfriend's son's laundry hamper and then this morning I find that she peed in mine. With her being more social I figured that she had become accustomed to our new living arrangements, but she's just traded one thing for another.

I need help with this. Serious help. This is something that *I* would wait out until she goes back to normal. My girlfriend, however, will not and I can't really blame her. I need to do something to fix this within the next few days or I'm going to have to find a new home for my kitty. PLEASE help me!

Wes


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay first of all you have put this kitty under a LOT of stress. Sometimes this can't be avoided but, just understand where she is coming from. First she lived in a nice quiet place with just you. Now you have moved her twice. Add to that you have added other people into her "world" and children too, which can be frightening as kids tend to be more energetic than she has been used to.

If you can give her her own "space" for now. Maybe your bedroom? Put her food/water and her litter there, let this be her santuary where she can feel comfortable and not frightened until she can get used to all the newness going on around her. This is quite a change for her, have patience and give her time.

Terri


----------



## Wes (Apr 22, 2009)

Terri,

Thanks for the reply.
That's where she's been since the move (I should've included that in my original post).
I don't have her confined to our bedroom, so to speak, but her litterbox, food and water bowls are all in our bathroom which is directly attached to our bedroom, and her toys are all in our bedroom as well.
When we leave the house we keep her "locked" in the bedroom but when we are home we open the door and let her roam around freely, which she's been doing for about 5 days now and seems ok with that. The peeing has just started over the last few days...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and just to toss out for your consideration...

The #1 reason cats pee inappropriately is a Urinary Tract Infection (UTI). UTIs are painful and the cat learns to associate the litterbox with 'painful peeing' so they avoid it, trying to find other areas to pee...maybe some soft laundry? bedding? smooth surfaces like floors, sinks, tubs...anyplace the cat thinks: "well, maybe it won't hurt if I pee _here_..."
UTIs are either and infection which needs antibiotics or they are painful crystals in the urine which require a diet change and/or they can be a combination of crystals AND infection.

Best bet is to rule out a medical problem first and then we can work on solutions if this has become a behavioral problem.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When my tuxy is stressed he will pee on clothes and papers etc. Cats are creatures of habit. They dont like their world rocked. This is a huge change for it. My tuxy knows he souldnt do that but its his way of saying to me he isnt happy. But Ive taken him to the vet to make sure it isnt UTI.

Keeping your cat in your own bedroom and bathroom is not crewl. I would feel like safety to a cat. Give it a couple weeks in its own area and then proceed to let it out supervised. I think he would do much better that way.

Do note new people and esp children can be overload for some cats to take. Esp if shes had a quiet, predicable life until now with you.


----------

